# Brand of truck



## palmersfirewood (Feb 28, 2006)

Just Curious


----------



## ShoerFast (Feb 28, 2006)

Running a Grumman - Olson , with a 14,000# GVW that just gets-r-done!

For me, I wouldent trade it for anything.

Kevin


----------



## Cut4fun (Feb 28, 2006)

Should have put GMC/Chevy together.


----------



## blackoak (Feb 28, 2006)

Dodge 3500 with Cummins diesel. 145,000 miles and has never let me down yet.


----------



## Lawn Masters (Feb 28, 2006)

I like 87 or older GM trucks, or ANY Ford. Izuzu NPRs with a 14' landscape body are fine too.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Mar 1, 2006)

I can honestly say in all 8 companies I have worked for with a combined fleet of some 100 workwagons that none have had ford, chev or dodge, I guess they are mainly american/canadian fare.

Isuzu, Nissan, Toyota, Holden, Mazda, Hino, ERF and Mitsubishi

I personally like and have an Isuzu NPR 4wd, its awesome!


----------



## stihlatit (Mar 1, 2006)

I think to be fair all makes should be posted seperately. The other is misleading. Post all the foreign trucks seperately so we can see who the king is.


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 1, 2006)

GMC is there another brand..



OK go call PETA


----------



## tractorbrad (Mar 1, 2006)

Dodge 2500 4x4 with Cummins diesel.


----------



## MikeInParadise (Mar 1, 2006)

What kind of poll on trucks doesn have GMC...Your results will be skewed as I put mine into other.

You probably should have put toyota in there if you want a good poll!


----------



## palmersfirewood (Mar 1, 2006)

how do I change the poll


----------



## jimmyq (Mar 2, 2006)

F-250 loaded with 1500 KG's


----------



## clearance (Mar 2, 2006)

jimmyq said:


> F-250 loaded with 1500 KG's


Is that all? She can take more than that, with a full floater rear axle. How about at the dump over 10k lbs. with a 79 C20 that wieghs about 5300lbs. empty? Pulled over 9500k lbs loaded with firewood through the dump to go home with a 80 GMC C2500 (same thing)a couple of times, overload fines coming up. You can load the snot right out of those old Chevys. :rockn:


----------



## vharrison2 (Mar 2, 2006)

International should be in the poll also!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Mar 2, 2006)

94' Ford F150 extra cab - 5.0 4x4 work pick up.

02 Ford F150 Lariat 5.4 liter 4x4 - Super Chip - K&N Generation II air injection system - 3 inch Magna Flow Exhaust - Rippin' Alpine system w/ 2 MTX 10s under the bench.

Wife/ 02' 24 valve DOHC Taurus w/leather and V6 loaded to the gills.


----------



## Allan.K (Mar 4, 2006)

I had them trucks called a chevy/GMC.. Then I bought a few Fords and I will not look back .. Ford all the way


----------



## Jumper (Mar 7, 2006)

Mazda B4000 4X4, but it is really a Ford Ranger clone with Mazda nameplates.


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (Mar 10, 2006)

*chevy*

Just got rid of an 84 Chevy K20 (4x4) w/6.2l diesel. That truck would pull/tow/push/drag/go through ANYTHING. Never failed me on time. Never stuck it. Always did everything I asked of her. Did I mention that she got 20mpg AND had 270,000+ miles on the original motor? With 4.10 gears and 35" mud terrains? I'll miss the old girl.


----------



## Lawn Masters (Mar 10, 2006)

For me, I' own a Ford ranger, 2.0L motor, 3.08 gears in the diff, 23mpg at 55mph. cant complain about that, but I need to replace the motor and tranny since the bearings are going, and I wanted a newer motor in it anyways and the engines rear main seals leak.

other truck, which will soon be a daily driver, is my 87 chevy 3/4 ton 
truck with 4x4.

brand doesnt matter, as long as it gets the job done and doesnt cost me a bunch to keep going.


----------



## spacemule (Mar 11, 2006)

Speaking of foreign cars. . .

There was a man from Boston,
Who had a Baby Austin.
He had room for his ask 
And a gallon of gas,
But his nuts hung out 
And he lost 'em.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 13, 2006)

Jumper said:


> Mazda B4000 4X4, but it is really a Ford Ranger clone with Mazda nameplates.




You've got that backwards. Mazda built *all *of Ford's little trucks for a looong time, from way back in the "Courier" days. If there's any copying being done, Ford is copying Mazda.


Good trucks, too.


----------



## treespluscalif (Mar 14, 2006)

*truck boxes*

Got myself a new F250. Question is where to get an chipper cap (box) that mounts on the rails - old company that made the last one is out of business.

Any suggestions - besides custom. I saw that thing called the little chipster and they will make it 98" long to fit. I'm a bit worried about shipping all the way to Calif if it don't work.


----------



## Jumper (Mar 14, 2006)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> You've got that backwards. Mazda built *all *of Ford's little trucks for a looong time, from way back in the "Courier" days. If there's any copying being done, Ford is copying Mazda.
> 
> 
> Good trucks, too.



Mine, a '99, says "Made by Ford in the USA" on the manufacturer's sticker, made in Edison, NJ I believe. Mazda imported their own trucks until about the 1993(or 94??) model year and then they became Ranger clones. Rangers have always been made by Ford to the best of my knowledge.

As for Ford Rangers sold in Asia, I suspect they are Mazda clones as the ones I saw in Kabul were not at all like the ones in North America-and they had a diesel which is not available here. Yes the Courier was a Mazda-my uncle owned one. 

From the Ford site:

AutoAlliance (Thailand) Co., Ltd
Rayong (Thailand) 
Products: Ford Ranger and Mazda B-Series Fighter Pickups 
Year Opened: 1998
Plant Size (sq. ft.): 1,130,000
Note: Equity ownership 48% Ford/45% Mazda/7% local
Ford owns a large chunk of Mazda I believe, and shares a lot of parts with them, eg the Ford Probe was also a Mazda 626 mechanically, the Focus and Escort had a lot of Mazda parts as well. The Ford Escape and whatever the Mazda model is are also clones.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 14, 2006)

Jumper Blueridge is correct,Mazda make Rangers,I nearly bought one,Mazda make a good truck...

Me I drive Nissan and Isuzu


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 14, 2006)

Might be different with petrol models diesel Rangers for sure are made in Japan at least the ones over here are


----------



## Jumper (Mar 15, 2006)

ROLLACOSTA said:


> Might be different with petrol models diesel Rangers for sure are made in Japan at least the ones over here are



Maybe I was not clear enough-all Mazda trucks sold in the USA and Canada are "Made by Ford in the USA", and are Ford Rangers except for the trim, wheel style and nameplates.

Apparently, "Rangers" sold in Asia, and likely Europe are made by Mazda. While they appear superficially similar to the North American models, they are in fact quite a bit different truck IMHO, and are also available with what I assume is a small Mazda diesel, which is currently not available on either Rangers or B series trucks here (though you could get one in the 80's, again I recall it was a Mazda engine imported for Ford). Also a four door model of the Ranger was available for years overseas and not offered here.

A little furthur research seems to indicate that the 4.0 litre engine comes from Ford of Germany in Cologne-talk about globalization!


Edison Assembly
Edison, New Jersey (United States) 
Products: Ford Ranger, bodies for Ranger Electric and Mazda B-Series trucks
Year Opened: 1948
Plant Size (sq. ft.): 1,434,364

Twin Cities Assembly
St. Paul, Minnesota (United States) 
Products: Ford Ranger, Regular Cab, Supercab (2- and 4-door), Flareside and Styleside and Export Chassis Cab 
Year Opened: 1925
Plant Size (sq. ft.): 2,144,932


----------



## ben14826 (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks like it's been a while since anyone posted here! I was just gonna make a poll like this, good thing I looked first. I happen to be biased towards chevy and I'm on my second right now. Toyota should really be in this poll, especially with their new impressive '07 line-up. God Bless


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 4, 2007)

Mack I have a mack r model I think out pulls out hauls any 
truck I've purchased and that is with 900000 miles!!!!!
:blob5:


----------



## NYH1 (Apr 4, 2007)

My wife drives a 2005 Dodge Durango SLT, all wheel drive with the Hemi. This vehicle doesn't drive down the road, it floats down the road. The ride is awesome. To date it's probably the best vehicle I've ever driven in the snow! I just got a 2007 Dodge Ram SLT Quad Cab 1500 4x4. It also has the Hemi. Both are pretty much loaded!


----------



## BIG JAKE (Apr 4, 2007)

GMC Duramax-119k miles(2002 model). No matter how long I'm on the road I'm always comfortable. Bullet proof to present and love that Allison. Love that truck! Past brands-Ford, Toyota, Nissan, Chevy.


----------



## Husky137 (Apr 4, 2007)

2004 GMC 3500K duramax
2006 GMC 2500K pick-up
2007 GMC 1500K Yukon

A big fuel bill.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Treeman587 (Apr 4, 2007)

Chevy and GMC are the same thing. So therefor they both suck. Who wants a 2500 or larger with an independent front end? Junk IMO. Dodge and Ford still have real trucks for sale. Not some old man rides like a car POS. 

SOLID FRONT AXLES FOREVER


----------



## ben14826 (Apr 4, 2007)

Half shaft front ends suck. Fords are second best to Chevy, and Dodge doesn't have a line of pickups, the have junk with a good motor.


----------



## Husky137 (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd buy a Dodge if I wanted lots of recall correspondence.


----------



## ben14826 (Apr 5, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> I'd buy a Dodge if I wanted lots of recall correspondence.



 My girlfriend drives a Dodge Stratus (only because it was given to her), needless to say last saturday was spent at the dealership having recalls done.

I have never owned a Dodge (thankfully), but from the experiences I've seen with parents, siblings, in-laws, friends, neighbors, etc I can't believe that anyone buys them. I am not saying that any of the brands are perfect, but I have seen WAY more problems with Dodge vehicles than any Ford or CHevy ever dreampt of having. Not to mention the fact that IMO they are ugly, cheaply built, and rust way sooner than a chevy. K, I'm done with my rant now. Can ya tell I don't like Dodge much? Wait til the hardcore Dodge guys see this, they'll be all over this like flies on ----.


----------



## berryman70 (Apr 6, 2007)

Back in the late seventies, I thought Chevy/GMC was the only kind of truck to have. Bought a new GMC in 1978, shortbox Sierra Classic 4x4 with all the options $8400 (a lot then, would love to only spend that now) In the late eighties I had a couple Dodge 4x4s for snow plowing, good, tough trucks, but bad fuel mileage & evil handling, Late years I've been buying Fords, & have been happy with them, I have a F-250 extended cab 4x4 XLT right now. As you can see I'm not a brand loyal person, but I like a good pickup and might be driving a different brand in the future.


----------



## huskydave (Apr 6, 2007)

I run jap trucks toyota nissan mazda you can't kill them my nissan hardbody had 460000km on it. New mazda is same as ranger so im not sure if they are as good.


----------



## NYH1 (Apr 6, 2007)

berryman70 said:


> Back in the late seventies, I thought Chevy/GMC was the only kind of truck to have. Bought a new GMC in 1978, shortbox Sierra Classic 4x4 with all the options $8400 (a lot then, would love to only spend that now) In the late eighties I had a couple Dodge 4x4s for snow plowing, good, tough trucks, but bad fuel mileage & evil handling, Late years I've been buying Fords, & have been happy with them, I have a F-250 extended cab 4x4 XLT right now. As you can see I'm not a brand loyal person, but I like a good pickup and might be driving a different brand in the future.


Well said!


----------



## J.Walker (Apr 6, 2007)

Treeman587 said:


> Chevy and GMC are the same thing. So therefor they both suck.
> 
> I was driving down the road today thinking of what you said and lol.
> 
> Oh ya I was driving my GMC.


----------



## stihltech (Apr 6, 2007)

*choices*

GM in pickups,
DT 466 International trucks, well, school buses anyways.


----------



## Treeman587 (Apr 7, 2007)

Funny, I have had ZERO recalls on my truck(2005 Dodge Power Wagon). It has been in the woods almost every week since I bought it. Has pulled out other trucks people thought they would have to call in a wrecker for, Towed the bobcat 70 MPH down the interstate without even trying. 

Now then, Being ex-chevy hardcore, and having been a chevy mechanic. I happen to know a few things about them. Last weekend at the hunt club, a guy with a chevy 1500(9 mos old) put his truck in 4wd and snapped one of those cheesy front shafts. on flat ground. He couldnt go anywhere. shaft was still in the hub. This is commoon too. Chevy does build a good motor, I have always thought that. But why buy a 4WD that sits 6 inches off the ground? For off-road use they suck, hands down.

If I break a shaft on my front end I can still drive home. My truck came with 33's stock. It has more cab room than a chevy, more power, and definately looks better. Chevy has some of the ugliest trucks on the road. The last good looking truck they made was the 99-01 silverado. Even their big trucks are ugly, like the new 4500. 

The Japanese have no idea how to build a full size truck. Honda claims the Ridgeline to be a truck, It doesnt even have a frame. Their motors make all their power at mid to top end, not down low where a truck motor should.

We'll just have to settle it how we do down here. Bring your little pos chevy down here and we will put a chain between the two of em and see who pulls who.


----------



## Treeman587 (Apr 7, 2007)

Double posted


----------



## Treeman587 (Apr 7, 2007)

ben14826 said:


> My girlfriend drives a Dodge Stratus (only because it was given to her), needless to say last saturday was spent at the dealership having recalls done.
> 
> I have never owned a Dodge (thankfully), but from the experiences I've seen with parents, siblings, in-laws, friends, neighbors, etc I can't believe that anyone buys them. I am not saying that any of the brands are perfect, but I have seen WAY more problems with Dodge vehicles than any Ford or CHevy ever dreampt of having. Not to mention the fact that IMO they are ugly, cheaply built, and rust way sooner than a chevy. K, I'm done with my rant now. Can ya tell I don't like Dodge much? Wait til the hardcore Dodge guys see this, they'll be all over this like flies on ----.




I bet you like cold toilet seats too


----------



## ben14826 (Apr 11, 2007)

Treeman587 said:


> Chevy has some of the ugliest trucks on the road. The last good looking truck they made was the 99-01 silverado.



Hmmm, last time I checked Dodge had the ugliest trucks on the road. Oh and they never did have a good looking one.


----------



## ben14826 (Apr 11, 2007)

Treeman587 said:


> I bet you like cold toilet seats too



wow, that sure was funny


----------



## chowdozer (Apr 12, 2007)

Treeman587 said:


> Funny, I have had ZERO recalls on my truck(2005 Dodge Power Wagon). It has been in the woods almost every week since I bought it. Has pulled out other trucks people thought they would have to call in a wrecker for, Towed the bobcat 70 MPH down the interstate without even trying.
> 
> Now then, Being ex-chevy hardcore, and having been a chevy mechanic. I happen to know a few things about them. Last weekend at the hunt club, a guy with a chevy 1500(9 mos old) put his truck in 4wd and snapped one of those cheesy front shafts. on flat ground. He couldnt go anywhere. shaft was still in the hub. This is commoon too. Chevy does build a good motor, I have always thought that. But why buy a 4WD that sits 6 inches off the ground? For off-road use they suck, hands down.
> 
> ...



If you like Dodge so much, maybe you should buy the company! Daimler is tired of losing money.


----------



## Thetreewisemen (Apr 12, 2007)

ben14826 said:


> Hmmm, last time I checked Dodge had the ugliest trucks on the road. Oh and they never did have a good looking one.



Are you calling my baby ugly??


----------



## Treeman587 (Apr 12, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> If you like Dodge so much, maybe you should buy the company! Daimler is tired of losing money.



Really, Because it seems GM is losing more than anybody. And what do you have? You never mentioned that.


----------



## NYH1 (Apr 12, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> If you like Dodge so much, maybe you should buy the company! Daimler is tired of losing money.


Go back the last few years and you'll see that "Chrysler" was keeping "Daimler" afloat. I know, I'm a UAW member who works for Chrysler. We got profit sharing checks in 2005. That only happens when we _"make a profit"_! In 2006 we pretty much broke even. 2006 started out good, we took some losses in the 4th quarter that have continued into 2007. Now the Daimler side is doing ok and they want to sell us. One hand washes the other. We've saved them in the past and they've saved us in the past as well. They should keep us and continue to work with us as we have with them.  

But if they want to sell a company they paid $38 billion to get for $4.7 billion, maybe they aren't the smartest business people out there and it's all for the best!


----------



## BC_Logger (Apr 12, 2007)

99 ford 250 superduty


----------



## 68kaiser (Apr 14, 2007)

i like M715's. i just got done stuffing a 454/465/NP 202 in mine. they are the meanest looking trucks that i have ever seen.


----------



## ben14826 (Apr 15, 2007)

I was just flipping through consumer reports car edition. They spent $2 million on new vehicles, tested them on a 372 acre course, and drove them for over 1.5 million miles. The results? Dodge was one of THE lowest way below Ford, Chevy, and Toyota for reliability. I have to read some more to see how low they score for handling, comfort, maneuverability, quality etc. I would have left well enough alone if not for the toilet seat remark !


----------



## A100HVA (Apr 15, 2007)

1989
366 GAS HYD BRAKE 4-WHEEL DISC
88,000 MILE NOT DRIVEN IN WINTER SUMMER ONLY


----------



## Frog (Apr 15, 2007)

Ford, Ford, Ford Did I happen to mention Ford. F-150(5.4) F-250,F-350,F-450 all 7.3 Diesels  Dodge been there done that:censored::bang: GMC Sure for the Grocery store runs.


Frog. 

But this is also like taking Politics or Religion


----------



## NYH1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Frog said:


> But this is also like taking Politics or Religion


Yep, sure is!


----------



## ben14826 (Apr 15, 2007)

A100HVA said:


> 1989
> 366 GAS HYD BRAKE 4-WHEEL DISC
> 88,000 MILE NOT DRIVEN IN WINTER SUMMER ONLY



Hey there, my wood truck is VERY similar to that. I have a 1987 GMC 7000. It is black and white, has the 366, Hyd Brakes, 4 wheel disc, etc. It has 135,000 miles though. She still runs and starts great, and does its job well. Great minds think alike?


----------



## jab6 (Apr 16, 2007)

*good truck*

ford made good tractors and chevy made good trucks!!!


----------



## redprospector (Apr 21, 2007)

Over the years I have owned them all. Right now I have a Dodge 3500 4x4w/cummins & 5 speed. I can honestly say I have never owned a pickup that would pull with this one, I am happy with it. Which makes it look good to me. I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder.:hmm3grin2orange: 
I have a young friend who shoe horned a 12 valve Cummins into an 02 Ford with a 6 speed, now he has a real truck.
Who cares what it says across the tailgate, as long as it gets you home with your load under it's own power?

Andy


----------



## chowdozer (Apr 22, 2007)

A100HVA said:


> 1989
> 366 GAS HYD BRAKE 4-WHEEL DISC
> 88,000 MILE NOT DRIVEN IN WINTER SUMMER ONLY



Very good looking truck.   
You Eastcoasters always have those weird (by Westcoasters) cast hubs.


----------



## Woodie (Apr 22, 2007)

For the record, and yes, I see the record is now over a year old, but for the record, any Ranger offered for sale in the US is a Ford through and through. The B-Series in the States from 1994 on is a rebadged Ranger.

We manufacture Rangers in three places in the world, Twin Cities MN, Thailand, and Argentina, and all three are different vehicles. (Edison NJ is now closed.)

Ford owns a 33% stake in Mazda, but we have the right to appoint the Chairman or the CEO, I can't remember which, so we effectively own controlling interest.


----------

